# What do you think?



## Bduke21 (Nov 12, 2011)

I was browsing my local classifieds this morning and came upon this Addict R3 for $900. Is that a good enough price to start something with the wife?


----------



## wassler (Oct 25, 2009)

well.. $900 defeinately isn't overly expensive.. though much depends on how old the bike is and how many miles it has done, what's the state of the chain and rear cogs (if those are worn out you have to add that to the cost of the bike)

wassler.


----------



## crazymonkey71 (Nov 3, 2011)

I think it also depends on the wife


----------



## renedelbarco (Mar 28, 2010)

Great price for a nice Addict. You can always upgrade components. The frame is excellent.


----------

